# Newbie with questions on 29 gallon tank (pics)



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea it seems u have more light than you need. I also have a 29 gallon and all u need is a fixture 2x24 and you should be fine.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

That is what this is, a 2 x 24w fixture. I am thinking of a DIY co2 kit as well. Should I take out one bulb for now?


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Im in the same situation as you and i were you id keep using the two bulbs and see how algae growth is. What i recommend with what im doing with my 29 gallon is have 4 otos for clearing up any algae and they also clean the plant leaves very well which is what i love about them. Then dose the proper supplements for the plants. Get what you can and try to get Seachem Excel which is a good source of carbon and you can also combine that with the diy co2 and you should be good to go. Just stock up on more plants!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Estimative Index (EI) fertilizing is a very good idea for a potentially high light tank like yours, assuming those are High Output bulbs. If so, you'll need CO2 too.

Unless you like algae, I'd use only one bulb until you're fully equipped.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

AndrewGreen said:


> Im in the same situation as you and i were you id keep using the two bulbs and see how algae growth is. What i recommend with what im doing with my 29 gallon is have 4 otos for clearing up any algae and they also clean the plant leaves very well which is what i love about them. Then dose the proper supplements for the plants. Get what you can and try to get Seachem Excel which is a good source of carbon and you can also combine that with the diy co2 and you should be good to go. Just stock up on more plants!


Do you have the HO t5 bulbs as well? What kind of setup do you have as far as co2,etc?



Rainer said:


> Estimative Index (EI) fertilizing is a very good idea for a potentially high light tank like yours, assuming those are High Output bulbs. If so, you'll need CO2 too.
> 
> Unless you like algae, I'd use only one bulb until you're fully equipped.


What is IE fertilizing and would flourish accomplish that?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Flourish would cover only part of it. There's a great sticky on the subject in the fertilizer subforum..


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

ScubaSteve said:


> Do you have the HO t5 bulbs as well? What kind of setup do you have as far as co2,etc?


Im not completely setup yet ive ordered some stuff online recently, im very informed in my equipment and ill tell what i have coming. I have a ZooMed AquaSun 30" Fixture 2x24. I ordered the GE Starcoat 6500k and Giesemann AquaFlora. I chose the GE over the midday because the GE has better PAR and ppl say it is fairly brighter and has a crisper white color. And im very confused with supplements but i bought the bare basics which is Seachem Fluorish, Excel, and the tabs to provide extra nutrients. I just really want someone to tell me all the name of the supplements i need and period not name the chemical. But ill update u when i set everything up.

Yes i do have t5 ho 24" bulbs (really 22"). And co2 im planning on using excel and a diy setup.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

AndrewGreen said:


> Yes i do have t5 ho 24" bulbs (really 22"). And co2 im planning on using excel and a diy setup.


I'm with you, there seems to be so much conflicting info out there. I wonder if a diy co2 kit would be enough with my lighting.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

ScubaSteve said:


> I'm with you, there seems to be so much conflicting info out there. I wonder if a diy co2 kit would be enough with my lighting.


Yea all this information ive looked through it all just gets REALLY CONFUSING AND IRRITATING. But if you dose excel and have a good DIY co2 setup with a diffuser u can purchase off ebay for $5-10 you should be fine im sure. Otherwise i recommend making a pressurized system that only costs about $100-115. If u want to know how to do it i can definately link u to the guide. Its mainly running off a paintball tank but reffiling can be annoyinf but take this as a suggestion.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

AndrewGreen said:


> Yea all this information ive looked through it all just gets REALLY CONFUSING AND IRRITATING. But if you dose excel and have a good DIY co2 setup with a diffuser u can purchase off ebay for $5-10 you should be fine im sure. Otherwise i recommend making a pressurized system that only costs about $100-115. If u want to know how to do it i can definately link u to the guide. Its mainly running off a paintball tank but reffiling can be annoyinf but take this as a suggestion.


That would be great...Thank you!


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115850


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

I got my DIY co2 setup and it seems to be working pretty well. Will post pics later today.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Like Hoppy likes to suggest, you could also buy fiberglass window screen from Home Depot or Lowe's ($7 max) and cut out a rectangle or two to put just below your light to reduce the intensity.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> Like Hoppy likes to suggest, you could also buy fiberglass window screen from Home Depot or Lowe's ($7 max) and cut out a rectangle or two to put just below your light to reduce the intensity.


Actually, I think the plants are starting to perk up since I added my DIY CO2 the other day...it is running around 1.25 bubbles a second (I have yet to figure out the PPM in the tank). I have been dosing with Excel every other day and I am doing Flourish once a week. I am trying to figure out what other ferts to supplemant with as well. Oh, I also add a few fish (after cycling with stability). I have had the fish in for a little over a week and they are doing great.

Here are the pics of my CO2 System...I am adding a second bottle today.


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

Frogbit floaters do wonders with strong lighting!


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks good man! What equipment did you buy for the diy co2 and how much did it cost in total? Also im wondering why are you in need of a second bottle?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought a Fluval diffuser and bubble counter...that was a total of $9.00 on Amazon. Then I went to Wal Mart and bought the yeast, tubing, suction cups and check valve...about $5 total. I then used a left over apple juice bottle and some silicone I had around the house (the green stuff is play doh that I then put silicone over). I have gotten some great growth so far...especially out of the microswords...I woke up this morning and they had shoots that had spread out about an inch.


----------

